# A quick question to test mathematic abilities.



## pit 4 brains (Jul 16, 2010)

Ask your friends quickly without notice, "If a hog and a half is a buck and a half, how much for all ten hogs?" See how many say $15..

Don't forget to ask them if they have seen your Henway. "What's a hen weigh?" is the normal response..


----------



## gnubee (Jul 16, 2010)

You could then tell them you saw mattababys on sale for 99c at the butchers....

The answer of course is Nuttin Honey.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Don't forget to ask them if they have seen your Henway. "What's a hen weigh?" is the normal response..


Oh, about 3 or 4 pounds.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 19, 2010)

M R Pigs

M R No Pigs

O S A R

L B    M R Pigs
Two red necks talking


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2010)

SmokintheSMC said:


> M R Pigs
> 
> M R No Pigs
> 
> ...


Hadnt heard that in years.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 19, 2010)

M R Ducks

M R Not Ducks

O S A R

C M Wings

L B M R Ducks


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 19, 2010)

MR DUCKS

MR NOT

OSAR

CDEDBD WINGS

YIB

MR DUCKS


> Even Super Man had woman problems


 They are the Rubix's Cubes of life, that's for sure. No wonder man decided to search for extraterrestrials and the beginning of life. We definately don't want to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

Q: When did Bourbaki stop writing books? 
A: When they realized that Serge Lang was a single person...
Teacher: What is 2_k_  + _k_? 
Student: 3000!
Q: What do you get if you divide the cirucmference of a jack-o-lantern by its diameter? 
A: Pumpkin Pi!


----------

